# Lipstick Recs for an NW20



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey y'all! I have fair skin with pink undertones. I have medium pigmented lips, I guess you can say. I'm looking for lipsticks that can tone them down a little bit. I really like nudey-pink lips. Zandra was my first lipstick by MAC and although I like the bubble-gum qualities of it, it's too much for daily use. I'm 15 and I don't want anything over the top. I really would like to hear from you all which lippies would suit me best. I know MUA's are there to help but I live a good distance away from my freestanding store, so I can't get over there as much as I'd like to.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 30, 2007)

i am an nw20 and my favourite lippies are: 
nymphette l/g a pinky gold gloss. 
overrich l/s a melon lipstick.
bingo! p/g a very light gloss, i think this would look the best on you. 

i dunno if you wanted just lipstick or if you were into gloss....

ohhh and the lil' sizzler lip gelee looks fantastic.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, you just described me almost to a T, but I am NW15/pink undertones/medium pigmented lips. I love pink/nudey lips too, and some of my favorites are:
-Plink!
-Hue
-Bombshell (it's a little brighter, but I love it blotted)
-Fun Fun (from Balloonacy but you may still be able to find it)
-Strange Hybrid (from Strange Hybrid but still on the website)
-Style it Up (From the Barbie Collection, might be harder to find)


----------



## Bybs (Jul 2, 2007)

I love Hug Me, Plumful & Fun Fun. I'm NW20 - 25 with highly pigmented lips.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm an nw15 and 16 so I know what you mean, Here are some Recommendations:
Hug me
Sweetie
Impassioned (blotted)
High Tea
Pink Plaid
Please Me
I also love Wonderstruck and Pinkart Lusterglass.
You may also should look into Slimshines, they are very sheer and moisturizing. I love Bare and Funshine!


----------



## kashleigh80 (Jul 3, 2007)

Bare Slimshine and Nymphette l/g are what I love for more natural lips.  I'm NW20 also


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 3, 2007)

I am an NW 20. I personally love Hug Me, Plink, Politely Pink, Kinda Sexy, Jubliee, Honeylove, Fabby, Brew, Smile, Angel, etc... all pretty much fit the bill for what you're after!!


----------

